# موقع لتعليم Microsoft project باللغة العربية



## ايهاب عيادة (28 يونيو 2010)

اخوانى الكرام اعضاء المنتدى
منذ فترة عثرت على موقع يقوم بتعليم برنامج Microsoft project فيديو مباشر من الموقع وباللغة العربية ولكنى للاسف نسيت عنوان الموقع
ارجو من الاخوة الكرام افادتى بخصوص هذا الموضوع
وجزاكم اللة خير الجزاء


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (29 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم أرجو أن تستفيدوا من هذا الرابط الذي رفعه الأخ مييجوب جزاه الله عنا كل الخير 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t144673.html

تمنياتي لجميع الأخوة دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## وائل شوقت (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## وائل شوقت (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## ايهاب اللبان (7 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزيتم الخير


----------

